# EPEK Broadhead Problems



## out west (Dec 30, 2008)

I was reading this thread on AT about some issues with the new EPEK heads deploying in flight or too late in some cases. I purchased one set so far, hoping to use them on my elk hunt. Unfortunately, I haven't had a chance to play with them yet. I was just wondering if anybody else has played with them much and had any failures in flight or on impact?

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthrea ... 871&page=3


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

out west said:


> I was reading this thread on AT about some issues with the new EPEK heads deploying in flight or too late in some cases. I purchased one set so far, hoping to use them on my elk hunt. Unfortunately, I haven't had a chance to play with them yet. I was just wondering if anybody else has played with them much and had any failures in flight or on impact?
> 
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthrea ... 871&page=3


I've shot mine a bit, no problems at all. I did accidently shoot one into some hard metal and broke the tip a little, but what else could expect to happen when you do that? :lol:

That "straight talk" guy is the only person I've heard claim to have problems with them, like with any other product out there, they will always be at least one unhappy customer.


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

Yeah, kind of weird that he only has a hand full of posts.


----------



## FLY741 (Nov 30, 2007)

I've shot the crap out of the ones I have and have not had one problem. Hope to try them out on a gobble gobble this weekend.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

FLY741 said:


> I've shot the crap out of the ones I have and have not had one problem. Hope to try them out on a gobble gobble this weekend.


Two words you should NEVER use when going with me! :evil: :wink: You WILL be launching an EPEK this weekend, and you WILL hit one right through the shoulders! I located a butt load more today. Only the weather can slow us down my man. 8)


----------



## FLY741 (Nov 30, 2007)

What do you me "SLOW" us down that sounds a bit like "hope" to me???


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

FLY741 said:


> What do you mean "SLOW" us down that sounds a bit like "hope" to me???


Just building in an excuse for ya! :wink:


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

That is good to know the sight has a 3rd axis adjustment! The sight looked real good and I hope you do well with it. I like how solid and light it was. I wouldn’t mind doing some more testing with it this year shooting in the field league and possible hunting.

As for the 130 yard shot, it was a pig that was purchased for the testing of the new Epek broad head and your sight. Both of which worked fantastic! 

I don’t condone these long shots personally. A fine young man made a decision on his first animal with a bow he paid good $$$ money for. I won’t hold a grudge on him for that. 


How did Codys name get brought into this?


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

swbuckmaster said:


> That is good to know the sight has a 3rd axis adjustment! The sight looked real good and I hope you do well with it. I like how solid and light it was. I wouldn't mind doing some more testing with it this year shooting in the field league and possible hunting.
> 
> As for the 130 yard shot, it was a pig that was purchased for the testing of the new Epek broad head and your sight. Both of which worked fantastic!
> 
> ...


Wrong thread. 8) :wink:


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

WTH!!!! :roll: :roll: 

i am going to leave it cause I am to stupid to move it. lol


----------



## ripndrag (Mar 16, 2009)

swbuckmaster said:


> WTH!!!! :roll: :roll:
> 
> i am going to leave it cause I am to stupid to move it. lol


I MOVED IT FOR YOU


----------



## skeet4l (Sep 11, 2007)

Oh you did did you....... *OOO*


----------



## bowhunter3 (Oct 18, 2007)

I will be buying these this year and give them a try because I am all about the local people. Can't go wrong with the Utah guys who know what it takes here. Keep up the good work guys I hope you all are succesfull and make it in this competitive business.


----------



## GPA (Jan 8, 2009)

I just bought a set today. Pretty neat heads. I hope I get a chance to bury one into a tom.


----------



## out west (Dec 30, 2008)

Does anybody have any more feedback on these in the field? I talked to a local guy who said that he had one open in flight. So that is a few cases so far that I've heard about with that. I guess with every mechanical, you are going to get those few negatives.


----------

